# Free Manuals



## Mitica100

I thought I'd start a new thread about where to find manuals for whatever you need/have.

Please add any links that provide _only free_ online manuals.

RETREVO


----------



## Mitica100

And of course...

Butkus


----------



## Mike_E

Here's one. Click on contents for the manuals and service/rebuild pages...
http://www.davidrichert.com/


----------



## JerryPH

Nikon manuals.

http://www.nikonusa.com/Service-And-Support/Download-Center.page


----------



## lightsyrup

Available Online:
Canon USA Downloads

Manual for my camera available here:
Canon Rebel xsi


----------



## mrodgers

I have found any and every single "free manual" I have ever needed for anything and everything right here.....

Google

It's never let me down yet.


----------



## Moonlighter

right you are, one who searches - finds)


----------



## Mike_E

For Minolta.. 
Free Minolta Manuals


----------



## porkphoto

I don't think it would be prudent to list Butkus here. He does it on his own with no sponsor.  Anyone using his service should in good conscious donate something to his site. Just MHO.


----------



## arkipix1001

thanx for the share guyz....


----------



## annalee

I found this site (Camera Manual Download - FotoEZ.net) can free download almost all popular digital camera user instruction manual.

Camera user manual list by brand:

Canon Camera Manual Download
Casio Camera Manual Download
Fujifilm Camera Manual Download
Kodak Camera Manual Download
Leica Camera Manual Download
Nikon Camera Manual Download
Olympus Camera Manual Download
Panasonic Camera Manual Download
Pentax Camera Manual Download
Ricoh Camera Manual Download
Samsung Camera Manual Download
Sigma Camera Manual Download
Sony Camera Manual Download
Tip: Use page top right "Google Custom Search" to search camera model.


----------



## scissoring

Thanks for sharing. 

-----------------------------------------
Nikkor lens


----------



## MJDD

Thanks&#65281;


----------



## janime324

Thanks for share this helpful post.


----------



## The_Duke

thanks


----------



## Hikaribushi

lightsyrup said:


> Available Online:
> Canon USA Downloads
> 
> Manual for my camera available here:
> Canon Rebel xsi



A quick way to grab a PDF version of the owners manual I was looking for; thank you!


----------



## spacefuzz

Nikon has a manual viewer app too. Very useful while in the field!


----------



## loveymiller

Thank you for the above helpful links guys.


----------



## kellyherverde

Nice list of cameras.


----------



## Paul Josaph

Mitica100 said:


> I thought I'd start a new thread about where to find manuals for whatever you need/have.
> 
> Please add any links that provide _only free_ online manuals.
> 
> RETREVO


Yup it would be really helpful...


----------



## Paul Josaph

kellyherverde said:


> Nice list of cameras.



List looks interesting.


----------



## lynxear

annalee said:


> I found this site (Camera Manual Download - FotoEZ.net) can free download almost all popular digital camera user instruction manual.



That is an excellent link to find digital camera manuals but if you are a collector of vintage cameras this will not help

All you have to do is use Google for all cameras vintage to digital. Simply be creative with the search description

For example, I have a "Kodak no.1a junior camera". If I search with this description (without quotes)in Google I get this link at the head of the list.

This is found at Kodak Autographic Junior 1A instruction manual, user manual, PDF manual, free manuals

Now this is not a site that, depending on your honour, is free as you should make a donation of $3.00-$7.00/manual. Until I came to this thread I was unaware of the Butkus site. Paying $3.00 for a PDF for a manual of a camera that you own but cannot find seems trivial to me. But he does not have EVERY manual available for every vintage camera.

For example: while Butkus has a large number of documents relating to GRAFLEX cameras, it does not have an instruction manual for a 
Graflex RB Super D and  RB Series B camera

Simply use this as your search term: _instruction manual for Graflex RB Super D and  RB Series B camera_

You will find this website:  Instruction Manual for Graflex Cameras RB Super D, RB Series B, and Earlier Models and the complete manual.

If I cannot find something on Google, I will try other search engines such as BING, Yahoo, Baidu (Chinese search engine) *, *Duckduckgo and Yandex (Russian search engine) (use google translate if your Russian or Chinese is not up to snuff) 

I may not always find free manuals but usually they are less than $20 if the are found. As a collector (or in my case an _accumulator_ of vintage cameras) this is a trivial cost for something that would enhance my enjoyment of a vintage camera.


----------



## D7K

Great links, I also use ManualViewer on my iPhone so I can quickly refer to anything I need to in the field as I don't want to carry manuals.  May not be useful for everyone but it's saved me a few times, Install the app, select and download the manual and there you have it, fully searchable, bookmarks etc.


----------

